# Backup ICloud sur Nas



## cdbub (5 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour, 

J'utilise plusieurs machines et plusieurs clouds : Hubic (que je voudrais fermer après avoir récupéré mes données), Onedrive (que j'ai commencé à utiliser suite à des soucis avec Hubic) pour mes dossiers bureautique sur PC et ICloud sur un MacBookPro qui me sert pour le traitement photo.  

Aujourd'hui je voudrais automatiser du backup de tous ces cloud sur un Nas à la maison... pas que je n'ai pas confiance en Microsoft et Apple  mais je voudrais avoir une copie de mes fichiers à la maison. Notamment pour la photo car ayant un petit DD sur le MacBookPro, je n'ai finalement jamais tous mes fichiers en meme temps. Ils sont stockés sur ICloud, qui fait très bien le taf mais c'est toute une logistique pour récupérer des grosses quantité de fichiers sur un petit DD. 

Je vise un Synology DS218j qui me suffira à priori largement vu que ce n'est que pour du backup et que je ferai peu d'accès à ces disques. Si le paramétrage de ces différents clouds semble très simple à réaliser via les softs de Synologie... ca n'a pas l'air d'être la meme histoire pour ICloud. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une solution pour connecter un Nas à ICloud (comme si c'était un nouvel ordi en fait) pour faire un backup à la maison de ce qu'il y a sur le cloud ?  

Merci d'avance !


----------

